# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products  19 sep 11 - MICRO-BOX SAMSUNG FREE FOR ALL UPDATE : WAVE & WAVEII , S8500 & S8530 !

## mohamed73

*MICRO-BOX SAMSUNG FREE FOR ALL UPDATE*  :   *
Microbox_AI0_2.0.2.8 Uploaded in Support !*   - GT-*S8500* (WAVE) : Flash & Direct unlock
- GT-*S8530* (WAVEII) : Flash & Direct unlock  
Please wait Gsm9l to explain you full procedure ( will be added also in tutorial page in web )  for unlock and flash  
this is coming  soon  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

